# Going alone to Morocco



## Mahar (Jul 14, 2005)

I want to go to Morocco next winter but need someone to follow as am retired female and nervous of venturing into Africa. My foreign friends will let me follow them but I think it would be better if I could find someone who speaks the same language as me. I´ve been full timing for 4 years, 2 alone, and mostly stay on sites. I spend the summer in England and the rest of the time in Europe


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Welcome*

Hi

Welcome to the site.

I m sure someone wil take you up on your offer.

If you fancy a toy boy and his dog, we might be available! Only joking.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Mahar said:


> I want to go to Morocco next winter but need someone to follow as am retired female and nervous of venturing into Africa. My foreign friends will let me follow them but I think it would be better if I could find someone who speaks the same language as me. I´ve been full timing for 4 years, 2 alone, and mostly stay on sites. I spend the summer in England and the rest of the time in Europe


Hi,

Have you considered going on an escorted tour and staying on afterwards once you have got used to the place. 

I can recommend http://www.desertdetours.com/index.htm they are a very profession crew. 

Do you travel with a cat or a dog :?:

Regards

Don


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi

We wanted to do just that and tour around and see something of the real country, we have signed up with the company Don has mentioned but not going until April 2008. 

Anyone else done it? any tips?

Tina


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Having met the owner of the company mentioned above we'd have no hesitations with going with them.
Nice people, know what they're talking about.




regards....nige


----------



## Mahar (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, Russel, I might take the dog!

Can´t afford escorted tours unfortunately

Lyn


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Highwayman

Thanks for the kind words..........and interesting and enjoyable meeting. Back in Dry and warm Spain now!!!

Whilst we are of course a company doing Moroccan tours......getting people to go to that wonderful destination is a priority.......

You DO NOT have to join our tours to take advantage of our knowledge and assistance.......members of MHF can get our 50 sheet info Moroccan pack for free via www.desertdetours.com

Not for security reasons, but for practical, I think a solo female should go with a group or at least another vehicle.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I would love to make the trip - are two lone females better than one :lol: 

Seriously, I am keen, perhaps we can get some more takers and get a small convoy going. 

Keep in touch please


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Detourer

Thank you for the pointer towards your site.

All very interesting.

Like some we are considering a detour to Morocco next summer. Any problems with an RV? Length and weight wise on those desert tracks in your videos?

Also we would usually do our own thing at our own pace, and would welcome any intelligence when mugging up beforehand, but cannot see how to request the 50 odd pages you refer to. Apologies for being thick on this one.

Many thanks for any help in advance, and repeat for transparency we would probably go it alone if possible, but having said that you never know!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Duadua

No problem with an RV in Morocco, taken many with us and have at least one on every tour. Going solo you need to be careful on some of the minor roads, if you adventure off the norm, as they can get very narrow and/or end up nowhere! Access to some sites can/will be a problem.

No, I would not suggest the desert tracks shown in video if going solo. There are hundreds of tracks leading to the various dune areas, most have sand bars......again, not solo. We of course support our own clients and never have a problem, but we ALWAYS end up recovering at least one stranded solo vehicle when on the pistes.

Unless you and your vehicle can handle temps into the high nineties [and at times more] summer is NOT the best time to visit Morocco. We do not go there ourselves during June, July and August. Of course you could, like so many other Mhome's stay along the coast, but "wilderness" camping is now banned and the sites can get overcrowded with Moroccans excapeing the inland heat. Winter, Spring and Autume is the best time to visit.

Ferry costs have gone through the roof. I was in an agents office a few days ago when a Mhome was charged 400+ euro return. RV quote was over 600 return. During the Summer, with the Euro-Moroccans returning home in their thousands ques of several days are not uncommon!

Etc Etc Etc.............

Go back to the Desertdetours site and leave your email and I will have the factsheets sent.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Ray

Many thanks for filling in some of the missing bits.

At present we are limited to school holidays, hence current pencilled plan for say 2 weeks in Morocco within a 6 week excursion out of the UK.

Thanks for answer re the amazing looking desert tracks off piste and suitability re RV. 

Based upon what you say we might have to consider squeezing in a visit to the hotter parts late August / Early Sept before returning to the UK.

If we are to try the tracks I am pretty clear in my mind we should perhaps therefore approach your company so thanks for the introduction. We are natural adventurers but not completely fool hardy. High 90's .... we are probably used to that sort of temp from many years of far eastern travel pre our motorhome days, spending days up muddy rivers in jungles .... very hot and very sweaty 24 / 7. 

As for the RV, it might be a test but as far as I am aware it should be up for it.

I will email your company as you suggest for your further tips.

Once again many thanks for your encouraging response, give or take the time of year, which is clearly not your fault!

Duadua


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Solo Morocco*

Hi Duadua/Chris

I have tried too attached our most FAQ sheets to the email address you supplied, but it is bouncing back….probably be this end [Spanish server!!]. I will try later. The info sheets, when they arrive, are of course aimed at our own clients so apologies for the reference to DesertDetours throughout……….In the meantime…………

Do not be put off by my remarks regarding summer visits to Morocco. I myself go there solo during those months………only time I get free and we have a house in the south on the edge of the Sahara [Source Blue du Meski]. It is just, as you know, a strain on both persons and vehicle for the inexperienced and is of questionable fun. A small problem can easily turn into a massive problem.

Be very careful on the pistes for reasons mentioned. Get stuck there and help will be hard to source and/or expensive. They have a captive client! There is a great tarmac desert drive between the dunes at Mazouga and Zagora, about 300 kms long. Wilderness camp halfway…Assume…..

Avoid the Riff, but the huge Cedar forests, just north of Mecknes and Fes are worth a visit……and are cool in summer. There are now a few new routes over the Low and High Atlas, cool once you are up there but the climb can have an effect on the vehicle.

During early Sept you should have missed the masses in the coastal campsites. But, some would say that this is a loss…..Whilst they can be noisy and busy these sights when full of Moroccans can be an experience and great fun…..practically if you like night-long music and entertainment.

Get in touch when you have firm plans, or are in the Malaga area…….I will try and sort you out "trade cost" ferry tickets, a queue jump, some contact and our workshop numbers.

Have a great trip…………….


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Ray,

I've got a copy of your FAQ's if you PM me the addresses I'll mail them for you.

Regards

Don


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Ray

Just back from the cycle ride. trying to get fit for a skiing holiday with the RV just after Xmas.

No emails yets either via this site or via my email address already with you.

Look forward to receiving your info in due course. I will set time aside to read info with a large coffee, if rec'd a.m.

Good to speak to you this morning and I am sure we will catch up soon.

Duadua.


----------



## 101195 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, we intend to travel to Morocco around the Easter holiday 2007. We are a couple in our early '50's and have an old autosleeper campervan- anyone wishing to share their tips or ideas would be welcomed. Tim & Jill


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Detourer / Ray

Perhaps the system has let us down, but I do not appear to have received your Morrocan info for Xmas reading.

Many thanks and best wishes

Duadua


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

*Moroccan Up-date*

Just an up-date for those possible Jan/Feb "Solo's" who have posted and/or PM'd me.......

From phone calls to our office in Morocco today.

The ban on "Free" camping along the Atlantic Coast is being enforced with a vengeance...[good]....with some Mhomes who had planned an Xmas/New Year over there returning to Spain........Why? Just go inland!

Recent heavy rain has washed away parts of the tarmac Mazouga - Zagora desert crossing and the pass to the top of Todra is badly damaged. There are other closed sections in the south, but perhaps you should not be there anyway!! No snow as yet [at least not reported] on the High Atlas crossings.

[ I should perhaps say to those MHF members who are joining our tours.....Do not worry, none of the aformentioned effects us.....we have ways :wink: ]

Just got back from the Ferry Operator we use and can confirm that return ferry Algeciras - Cueta is *485 euro*. There are discount deals to be had at a some of the agents along the front and at the docks, but you will need to shop around.



Can´t afford escorted tours unfortunately Lyn[/quote said:


> Sort of puts inclusive "escorted tours" into perspective.
> 
> If you do venture inland and follow the main road routes, as most French/German Mhomes do anyway, you will have little or no problems. Morocco is a fantastic destination for Motorhomes.......if you are thinking about it, just GO [may see you there  ].


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I am going on one of Ray's trips in October 2007. 

I therefore have Ray's FAQs document. If anyone want's a copy, just PM me and l will happily send it to you, provided that Ray does not mind.


regards ....... philip


----------

